# I just ordered a Shark Pro



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

After reading many comments on a number of forums as well as talking with manufacturers, I made the decision to go with the Shark Pro. I have had the CarveWright machine – I should say 4 of them. Continued problems resulted in 3 replacements.  That was it. I like the Shark Pro over the CarveWright machine (or the one sold by Sears) because of the versatility of software availability. I am not locked into the proprietary software supplied with the CarveWright. For software, I chose to go with the BobCAD-CAM V23 along with the BobART PRO X program. This is a much more powerful system than the V-Carve that would have come with the machine. I have not yet received the machine or the software, but am anxious to get it set up. A couple weeks ago, my computer system died, so acquiring a new one was also necessary. I completed the set-up last night. Wow, is a 23” flat screen the way to go. This is in my “home office”; which is part of my shop; which is all in the lower level of my home. Now for an “industrial strength” learning curve mixed in with keeping up with projects and commitments for clients.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats on the shark pro ! I'm getting ready to purchase one this month as well. Actually, I noticed today that they are on backorder again from Rockler, but they are also having a sale on them....200 bucks off ! I think till the end of november. Will be taking advantage of that deal....

Curious about your choice in software ? Significant price diff ? I was going with the vcarvepro and the photo carve, but would like to hear your opinion.

Looking forward to your posts, and will be posting as well once I get the machine here and fired up.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Congratulations, Tom! I wish you and your Shark Pro and 23" monitor all good things.... so way cool. (My first tv was smaller than that and b/w. 

Hearing you've had 4 Carvewrights is very disheartening. One replacement is enough especially for 1 bloody screw.

Is your unit for hobby or work?

I've just gotten old and tired..... don't want that “industrial strength” learning curve. 

What are the uses you've got in mind that you went with the BobCAD-CAM and BobART PRO. What gorgeous things do you plan on making? 

We want pictures!

Again, congratulations! 





tomw said:


> After reading many comments on a number of forums as well as talking with manufacturers, I made the decision to go with the Shark Pro. I have had the CarveWright machine – I should say 4 of them. Continued problems resulted in 3 replacements. That was it. I like the Shark Pro over the CarveWright machine (or the one sold by Sears) because of the versatility of software availability. I am not locked into the proprietary software supplied with the CarveWright. For software, I chose to go with the BobCAD-CAM V23 along with the BobART PRO X program. This is a much more powerful system than the V-Carve that would have come with the machine. I have not yet received the machine or the software, but am anxious to get it set up. A couple weeks ago, my computer system died, so acquiring a new one was also necessary. I completed the set-up last night. Wow, is a 23” flat screen the way to go. This is in my “home office”; which is part of my shop; which is all in the lower level of my home. Now for an “industrial strength” learning curve mixed in with keeping up with projects and commitments for clients.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

I called the bobCAD folks and they were very familiar with the Vcarve system. The other software available for the SharkPro was actually their version 21, which is why I called them. I learned this "choice" from talking with the CEO of the company that makes the Shark Pro. Anyway, I reviewed the differences between the v23 and v21, and thought - wow - v23 would be the way to go - much more robust and more updated. They have a chart on their site that compares the features of all the software programs, which I have about memorized. The combination that really struck me was the v23 and the art program. I asked Tim from Shark Pro about switching programs to the v23 with the art. He said since the v23 was $2,399 and the art program was another $995, he couldn't switch even over, but would give me a price. I then called BobCAD and asked the same thing. (The pricing on their website reflected those prices, as well). Bottom line - I got everything (from two different places) for about the same price as Rockler wanted for the system with the V-Carve. The router arrived about an hour ago, but so far I have not received the software or the Shark Pro.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Tom

I will be looking for some pictures and a review once you get it up running 

======



tomw said:


> I called the bobCAD folks and they were very familiar with the Vcarve system. The other software available for the SharkPro was actually their version 21, which is why I called them. I learned this "choice" from talking with the CEO of the company that makes the Shark Pro. Anyway, I reviewed the differences between the v23 and v21, and thought - wow - v23 would be the way to go - much more robust and more updated. They have a chart on their site that compares the features of all the software programs, which I have about memorized. The combination that really struck me was the v23 and the art program. I asked Tim from Shark Pro about switching programs to the v23 with the art. He said since the v23 was $2,399 and the art program was another $995, he couldn't switch even over, but would give me a price. I then called BobCAD and asked the same thing. (The pricing on their website reflected those prices, as well). Bottom line - I got everything (from two different places) for about the same price as Rockler wanted for the system with the V-Carve. The router arrived about an hour ago, but so far I have not received the software or the Shark Pro.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually, seeing one of the carving bits fly through the cover did it for me on the CarveWright. 

"Is this for hobby or work"? Funny you should ask that. I ask myself that frequently and keep saying: "It's just a hobby", however, the projects I have done over the last two years have literally paid for every tool I have ever purchased - since my first one - a radial arm saw - back in 1972! 

"Tired and old" has absolutely nothing to do with this. That's what has happened to folks that sit in rocking chairs on the front porch all day long. I have been enjoying woodworking for many years. We built a new home three years ago and I designed it to meet our needs - 5 garages and an area in the lower level that will be my shop. Therefore, this area is designed to be a shop. As a footnote, my shop was actually featured in Wood Magazine's publication "America's Best Home Workshops" this past year. It was the first one in the magazine. 

I'm really not sure what I will be making with this new "toy". When I moved here, I never dreampt I would have designed custom mill for a multi-million dollar home. As if that weren't enough, I am now doing a second one for an even larger home plus designing a number of the components to go inside and will be building a number of them, too. I say this because I planned ahead on the design of the shop - several 220 outlets - 1 20A and 1 30A (glad I did that). I went ahead with this machine for the same reason. I have done a lot of things for our new home - designed and build the bedroom suite, all the end tables for the main floor as well as the lower level, lots of "cutsie" things - flamingos - since we collect flamingo things, etc. I built a scale model from scratch of an auto transport (about 53" long) that is as detailed as the real thing - which was featured in the August 2004 issue of Workbench Magazine. I designed and built a wooden "roller coaster" for marbles for my grandson. From the time you pull the plug to release the marbles until the last one has gone though all the loops, it has taken 17 seconds. Currently, in addition to the things for this new house (designing the wine room, a large configuration for the hearth room, two huge closets one of which will have two seperate rolling library ladders, I am creating flute racks for a gal that has a large wooden flute collection. You can perhaps tell that my interests are varied. I have told people that when I grow up, I will figure out what I want to do. 

Sorry for the long answer - I live in the shop when I am not at the office. I actually get down here at about 4:30 every morning. I love having creative fun here.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Done Deal!


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Wow!!!! I'm impressed with your wheelin' and dealin'! Good job! 

I think we should begin a support group for those of us who are addicted and we can't carve for whatever reason. :lol: :dance3:

Do you have any photos of things you've already done? I'd love to see some of your work. 

Got word today that my machine will be delivered on Tuesday. It looks as though we will both have a long weekend. I hope your shark gets there on Monday.

Would you keep us posted on how the assembly is going.... and how you're coming along with everything talking to everything else?

I always need a mental challenge but my body can't keep up. So now I work smarter... not harder with the help of people like Bob. 

Have a great weekend.




tomw said:


> Done Deal!


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

The more I have thought about your suggestion, the more I like it! I like the idea of the support group for carving -especially with the Shark. To be honest, I will be new to this area. I have a wide assortment of tools within my shop, and have done everything from soup to nuts with then, but never as a carver. From seeing your photos, I can see you have been doing this for a while. Great work, Barb! I will get some photos of things I have done around the house posted.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment but my "for a while" is really only 7 days before I sheared the screw that they couldn't replace. That makes it an even greater compliment.... :lol: Thank you!

Does Rockler's have a shark forum? If they're selling so many they certainly should.... it would help them reduce the tech calls. Techs know only what the book tells them but those who are using the various machines know the ins and outs of each machine.

I'm working on a solar kiln for the 200 bf of red oak I bought.... locally harvested. It has rained for a week straight but it's a beautiful day and my helper is on hand.

Catch ya later, Tom. 




tomw said:


> The more I have thought about your suggestion, the more I like it! I like the idea of the support group for carving -especially with the Shark. To be honest, I will be new to this area. I have a wide assortment of tools within my shop, and have done everything from soup to nuts with then, but never as a carver. From seeing your photos, I can see you have been doing this for a while. Great work, Barb! I will get some photos of things I have done around the house posted.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

The Shark Pro should be here tomorrow. The software is scheduled to arrive today. I am getting the BobCAD-CAMv23 and the BobART Pro X. The router arrived earlier this week. Now the question is - can an old dog really learn new tricks?

By the way, I did include some photos - the two of the car are of a 1931 Chevrolet 5-window coupe that I built from scratch using photos and measurements from a 2-time National Champion car for whom I created this model. It is 1:18th scale and made from hard maple. Notice the spark plug wires - just like the real one, only these are wood. The other photo is of the model auto transport I built. It is very detailed - all the leaf springs work (as they also do in the car), the "air shocks" work, the drive shaft turns with working U-joint linkages, completely detailed engine, working steering gear, and all the "hydraulic cylinders" also work. I also designed and built the table it is on.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice job on the Chev..

=======



tomw said:


> The Shark Pro should be here tomorrow. The software is scheduled to arrive today. I am getting the BobCAD-CAMv23 and the BobART Pro X. The router arrived earlier this week. Now the question is - can an old dog really learn new tricks?
> 
> By the way, I did include some photos - the two of the car are of a 1931 Chevrolet 5-window coupe that I built from scratch using photos and measurements from a 2-time National Champion car for whom I created this model. It is 1:18th scale and made from hard maple. Notice the spark plug wires - just like the real one, only these are wood. The other photo is of the model auto transport I built. It is very detailed - all the leaf springs work (as they also do in the car), the "air shocks" work, the drive shaft turns with working U-joint linkages, completely detailed engine, working steering gear, and all the "hydraulic cylinders" also work. I also designed and built the table it is on.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Woooo Hoooo, Tom. I'm excited for you!

You gotta take pictures. 

How long did you work on the just the car? It's exciting to see..... I'm impressed and that doesn't happen easily or often.

Did you do it all by hand?... and in hard maple..... impressive!

Man, if you can do that kind of detailed carving..... I'm sure you'll learn the new tricks of the software easily. And remember there are patterns out there to back work to learn the tricks.

Even if you start out with a tad bit of several patterns and put them together or just "personalize" an existing pattern you will learn so much.

If you've got CAD experience you're 24 steps ahead of me..... basically that's why I went with the CompuCarve.... more graphic manipulation software than anything.

I have gotten old and tired but there is no rocking chair in my future.... :no: possibly a wheelchair to get from point A to point B. But I've got a new and exciting lease on life with the carving machine.

You've got to keep us updated!

And, Tom..... don't forget the pictures.... :yes4:




tomw said:


> The Shark Pro should be here tomorrow. The software is scheduled to arrive today. I am getting the BobCAD-CAMv23 and the BobART Pro X. The router arrived earlier this week. Now the question is - can an old dog really learn new tricks?
> 
> By the way, I did include some photos - the two of the car are of a 1931 Chevrolet 5-window coupe that I built from scratch using photos and measurements from a 2-time National Champion car for whom I created this model. It is 1:18th scale and made from hard maple. Notice the spark plug wires - just like the real one, only these are wood. The other photo is of the model auto transport I built. It is very detailed - all the leaf springs work (as they also do in the car), the "air shocks" work, the drive shaft turns with working U-joint linkages, completely detailed engine, working steering gear, and all the "hydraulic cylinders" also work. I also designed and built the table it is on.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually did a total of 6 cars - 5 as you see and one as a cabriolet (convertible) with a working mechanism for the top. Each has their own personalized licence plate. The one in the photo was done for a banker in MN, so he has the same plate that his real one does - an antique Minnesota plate. I have three boys - one in WI, one in MO, and one in IA. Their plate says (as an example) "CHADS 31" and is done on with an actual photo of the plates from their states. My convertible says "TOMS 31" with an Iowa plate. All are done by hand. They took a total of about 2,600 hours. The truck took about 1,100 hours. I have an article that was written in the August 2004 issue of Workbench that I can email to you (or anyone else that would like to see it). There are more details and photos there. However, I have no idea how to attach it to this. If you sent an email to me at [email protected], I can attach it and forward it to you.

I have zero experience with CAD - oh dear! This will be very interesting.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

I'm sure you can draw in 3D..... that's all a CAD program is.
I have a problem with perspective so I have problems.

I'd say you got the gumption to go with it and make it successful

I've got faith! :yes4::yes4::yes4:





tomw said:


> I actually did a total of 6 cars - 5 as you see and one as a cabriolet (convertible) with a working mechanism for the top. Each has their own personalized licence plate. The one in the photo was done for a banker in MN, so he has the same plate that his real one does - an antique Minnesota plate. I have three boys - one in WI, one in MO, and one in IA. Their plate says (as an example) "CHADS 31" and is done on with an actual photo of the plates from their states. My convertible says "TOMS 31" with an Iowa plate. All are done by hand. They took a total of about 2,600 hours. The truck took about 1,100 hours. I have an article that was written in the August 2004 issue of Workbench that I can email to you (or anyone else that would like to see it). There are more details and photos there. However, I have no idea how to attach it to this. If you sent an email to me at [email protected], I can attach it and forward it to you.
> 
> I have zero experience with CAD - oh dear! This will be very interesting.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for your vote of confidence!

I attached a photo for you - of a roller coaster I built for my grandson.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work on the cars and coaster Tom.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

Man.... and you're concerned about learning a CAD program.

That is incredible. I love those.... I could watch them for hours.
Great job!

That's way beyond me.




tomw said:


> Thanks for your vote of confidence!
> 
> I attached a photo for you - of a roller coaster I built for my grandson.


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

*Oh, Tom. Where are you?*

I'm hoping your Shark Pro arrived all safe and sound.

I'm naturally curious..... how's it going?


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

The Shark Pro arrived Friday - as promised. I have not even gotten it out of the boxes yet. I have one more project that I absolutely need to complete before I get to "play". I am making three flute racks for a gal that has a magnificent wooden flute collection. Hopefully this will be completed in the next couple days and then...!

I haven't even looked at the software yet, either for the same reason.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Tom, after viewing your photos, I consider you a true artisan/craftsman and you will certainly do well with your shark pro. I've researched the cnc's for a few months now, and "pulled the trigger" today. Even tho' I was leaning heavily towards the shark pro, I ended up going with one from pcnc automation...basically because I was looking to get as heavy duty a unit as possible staying within my price range. uses the same software as the shark pro tho'.

Good luck with your machine....sounds like you are on the road to a great adventure !

Bill


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, Bill! I love it. I am usually in the shop by 4:30 AM every morning. If later, I consider myself "late for work" eventhough "it's just a hobby."


----------



## nikki1492 (May 31, 2009)

It's a hobby you obviously love and give your all to....
Your work is incredible! I'm not able to even think in such detail.

I can't imagine where you're going with the Shark Pro..... I'm sure you'll be as spectacular with it as your tool. BUT..... will you be able to give up that total control over every detail? 

But you won't really have to when you do all the designing.... the best of all worlds. 

I hope the flute stand is nearly done..... I'm getting excited for you to open that box and get started.... and send us pics, of course. Personally I'd love to see a pic of the flute stand itself. My money's on "it's fantastic". 




tomw said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Bill! I love it. I am usually in the shop by 4:30 AM every morning. If later, I consider myself "late for work" eventhough "it's just a hobby."


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Barb - 

The flute stands are coming along well - slow but well. I actually built a small one to see what would be involved in making the big ones. The small one holds 4 flutes. The big ones hold 17 each - I am making 3. You are correct about the joy of designing. The smallest diameter for holding a flute (on the big ones) is .750 dia. Each grow proportionately up to 2.000 inches for the largest one. Laying that out was a real challenge, but fun especially since it all worked out. I am using curly maple and it will have a natural finish. There is some tremendous graining in these pieces. I will shoot a picture of the small one from my blackberry tonight and see if I can email it to myself to attach to this string - that is if I am smart enough to figure out how. That in itself will be a challenge. I create all my own plans for everything I build. I have been told the only reason I don't use someone else's designs or plans is because of my inability to "follow directions"; which is probably true. Talk about the best of both worlds - dream up a design either with the influence of someone who wants it made, or "just becasue" design it (about a dozen times), figure out how to build it (work out any building issues like I did with the flute rack model), create any jigs (if necessary), then build and finish it. If it is for someone else, deliver it to them. Then repeat the process - again and again! I love it! When I get the beast up and running, I think I need to create a sign for the shop that says "It's just a hobby!"


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

I just found a couple pictures showing the detail of the battery area under the driver's door on the model truck. One shows the battery box cover on and the other has it off. The battery itself is a about 3/4" long.


----------



## tomw (Sep 25, 2009)

Bill - 

I have attached a copy of an article about the models that appeared in the August 2004 Workbench Magazine that I thought you might enjoy.


----------



## majnun (Nov 28, 2013)

Very impressive


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

been running by Shark pro for about 30 months now. love it, have the same software as you. If you are still active, drop me a note.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Love my Shark, Good luck.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

tomw said:


> Bill -
> 
> I have attached a copy of an article about the models that appeared in the August 2004 Workbench Magazine that I thought you might enjoy.


Tom words can't describe your talent . You must have more patience than any human on this planet . May even get on that show Stan Lees Super humans . 
I can't get over the detail on some of your models . Looking at my life I really have to step it up a few notches as I thought a full size statue was to hard of an undertaking . You've definately encouraged me to try harder


----------

